

Piper: Custom product photography - shotbypiper
http://www.trypiper.com

======
detaro
Maybe I missed it, but you should show some actual examples (as in, files
exactly like those for a customer). The small pictures on the booking page
don't look to great to me and are very hard to judge what a customer actually
would get.

~~~
shotbypiper
Hey! We agree, an example of a photo pack would be a great addition to the
site. Thanks!

